# Polished Wheels. My thread.



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been polishing wheels for over 3 years now so I've decided it's time to make a thread just to show you some of my work. I plan on keeping this thread up to date as I finish my future projects. This is not an advertise so please don't ask in here for polishing quotes.

Some of my work:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, that polishing is ridiculous!!!  Too bad you didn't take on a few side jobs, I'd be interested :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Too bad you didn't take on a few side jobs, I'd be interested :thumbup::thumbup:


Look at his sig... He is taking side jobs, but since he doesnt pay to advertise on here, he must do it discretely, hence the statement "don't ask me _in here_ for work quotes....


Those look too flawless to be hand polished.. am I right? I'm asking a serious question here, as I'm just curious if that's by hand or machine...


----------



## sometruthlies (May 10, 2009)

Nice pegs and zaubers wonder who's those are?

There's nothing like a "Prosto" polish. I get complimented everywhere I go on my wheels that he polishes

I'll throw some pics up of the pegs this week on the car!


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Wow, that polishing is ridiculous!!!  Too bad you didn't take on a few side jobs, I'd be interested :thumbup::thumbup:


 Thank you. I usually polish stuff for friends in my free time.


87vr6 said:


> Look at his sig... He is taking side jobs, but since he doesnt pay to advertise on here, he must do it discretely, hence the statement "don't ask me _in here_ for work quotes....
> 
> 
> Those look too flawless to be hand polished.. am I right? I'm asking a serious question here, as I'm just curious if that's by hand or machine...


 Everything is done by hand, it takes alot of patience but I can't figure out what machine would reach in all the tight corners and get the finish similiar to the one I get after sanding with 2000 grit. I'm sure professional shops don't wet sand by hand.


sometruthlies said:


> Nice pegs and zaubers wonder who's those are?
> 
> There's nothing like a "Prosto" polish. I get complimented everywhere I go on my wheels that he polishes
> 
> I'll throw some pics up of the pegs this week on the car!


Thanks Chris. I'm glad you are happy with my work. I love how those Pegs came out. Post some better shots once you get them on the car.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

PROSTO. said:


> Everything is done by hand, it takes alot of patience but I can't figure out what machine would reach in all the tight corners and get the finish similiar to the one I get after sanding with 2000 grit. I'm sure professional shops don't wet sand by hand.


Jesus man, props. I was just saying, as I have never actually purposely polished anything myself, I would have figured it would be hard to get the radii and other tight spots in an exact finish as the straight sections. Good on you. 

As for machines, I though there was a machine similiar to a sandblaster that projects a media onto the metal evenly, thus polishing it?


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> Jesus man, props. I was just saying, as I have never actually purposely polished anything myself, I would have figured it would be hard to get the radii and other tight spots in an exact finish as the straight sections. Good on you.
> 
> As for machines, I though there was a machine similiar to a sandblaster that projects a media onto the metal evenly, thus polishing it?


It has to be something similar to sandblaster. What else would reach and polish tight spots like the waffle caps on RSs or between spokes on mesh wheels. I bet professional shops sandblast everything with different grits of media and get the same finish i get from sanding with sandpaper.


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking what typebrand of polish do you use? Amazing work by the way if you didnt already know hahA.


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

Wirt said:


> If you dont mind me asking what typebrand of polish do you use? Amazing work by the way if you didnt already know hahA.


I personally preffer mothers prolishes, mothers alluminum polish and mothers billet polish as a finisher.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

PROSTO. said:


> Everything is done by hand, it takes alot of patience but I can't figure out what machine would reach in all the tight corners and get the finish similiar to the one I get after sanding with 2000 grit. I'm sure professional shops don't wet sand by hand.


This guy knows what's up. Your wheels were what caused me to do mine:thumbup:


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> This guy knows what's up. Your wheels were what caused me to do mine:thumbup:


Thanks man. Anyone has any idea how professional shops polish their stuff? I'm curious how do they reach between spokes on mesh wheels like RSs.


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

And the newest projects.

Another set of OZ Pegs



17" exclusive wheels


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Killer work, keep it up!


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> Killer work, keep it up!


Thanks:beer:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

I love those Sterns. :heart:


----------



## MrMark4 GLi (Jul 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Beautiful work! How about a DIY thread:laugh:


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

MrMark4 GLi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Beautiful work! How about a DIY thread:laugh:


There are plenty of DIYs already.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5301492-Full-Polish-Wheel-Build-DIY-(Super-RS-content)


----------



## DboyDub1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice Work. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

you should open up a business :beer:


----------



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

nice work!

I just started polishing my first set, lips, caps only atm.:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice work! I've done a bunch of polishing as well. So much I ended up buying a buffing machine. With all the different attachments you can get, you can easily reach those areas. I can't for the life of me remember the name of the brand but it worked awesome.


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

Recent set I refinished.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome. Can I ask your method for polishing the faces? I always had problems getting an even finish :beer:


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

Neb said:


> looks awesome. Can I ask your method for polishing the faces? I always had problems getting an even finish :beer:


Patience I guess, I don't have a special method.


----------



## Clun9 (Aug 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Looks great bud! Polishing stuff left and right!


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

Clun9 said:


> Looks great bud! Polishing stuff left and right!


Thanks man:beer:


----------

